# Bonsai anyone?



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone into bonsai here?


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

I like bonsai, currently growing a serrissa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Patrick Ang said:


> I like bonsai, currently growing a serrissa
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Just picked up a tiny fukien tea from CNE today. Been reading about the hobby for the past week. Any pics ? What kind of soil are you using ?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm interested in it but have yet to purchase any. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Dis said:


> I'm interested in it but have yet to purchase any.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


It's probably not a good time to be looking for stuff anyways. Usually beginning of spring I hear. But now is when you would find the discounts as the weather is getting cold

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vincel892 said:


> It's probably not a good time to be looking for stuff anyways. Usually beginning of spring I hear. But now is when you would find the discounts as the weather is getting cold
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


I have some indoor and outdoor bonsai.

If you like the ficus cascade in the second pic, I am selling it for $55!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vincel892 said:


> Anyone into bonsai here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Other than the fish club..

try bonsai club! It's nice too!

http://torontobonsai.org/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*more bonsai pic*

more pic....


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Those all look really nice. How long have you been into bonsai? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dis said:


> Those all look really nice. How long have you been into bonsai?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


2-3 years


----------

